# Vintage Craftsman loader



## Scott Nelson

I found ann old craftsman loader for $200.00 the other day. It seems to be complete. I wondered who made these for Craftsman. Johnson? Any older Craftsman experts out there? The loader appears to be late 60's or early 70's.


----------



## aegt5000

Scott...
How about a picture of the loader.


----------



## PaulB2868

Kwik Way Manufacturing made front end loaders for Sears Garden Tractors. Here is there website:

http://www.kwmanufacturing.com/

They don't make units for Sears anymore. Check out their forum if you want to add your name to list of people who still want one.


----------



## bontai Joe

The pics are real. These little guys will do some serious work, although slower than your tractor. I've seen several 10-14 HP tractors set up with loaders over the years. Even if it will only scoop 200 pounds, that is a LOT easier than shoveling.


----------



## Sergeant

*kwick-way loaders*

I have one of those Kwick-way loader on My 1999 White GT2055 The Kwick-way loader cycles faster than My 45 loader on my JDX485. Kwick-way makes a quality product They are the oem for Simplicity Legacy and Legacy XL models loader's and Backhoe's.


----------



## Scott Nelson

*Sorry, no pics.*

I found it at a local used tractor dealer. He's kinda a wheeler-dealer if you know what I mean. The loader looks rough, but I've discovered sandblasting in the last year and 'rough' metal is what I look for any more. Sometimes the 'rougher' the better. The bucket is in need of some repair, if memory serves me and I know the hoses are toast. I have a John Deere 140 and thought I might put it on that. JD used the Johnson loaders, originally, though. Still much better that a shovel. Anybody got an idea of what a fair price is? I didn't think $200.00 sounded too bad. I figure it would take another 200 to fix it.


----------



## Ingersoll444

$200 for any GT loader in ANY shape is a good deal. They seem to come up for sale rairly, and for quite a bit over a grand. For $200 grab it and run.


----------



## balmoralboy

*Re: kwick-way loaders*



> _Originally posted by Sergeant _
> *I have one of those Kwick-way loader on My 1999 White GT2055 The Kwick-way loader cycles faster than My 45 loader on my JDX485. Kwick-way makes a quality product They are the oem for Simplicity Legacy and Legacy XL models loader's and Backhoe's. *


Round Numbers, what are they worth?


----------



## PaulB2868

You can build your own FEL for about $1200 if you can cut and weld. Here is the website for the prints.

http://www.p.f.engineering.50megs.com/

If you have to buy a new FEL, they cost $2000-$4000 depending on the manufacturer and design. 

The unit you found was probably made by Kwik Way Manufacturing. 

http://www.kwmanufacturing.com/

They made Sears loaders for Sears Catalog sales. I don't know the original price, but it is probably greater than $2000. KW makes a very nice unit.


----------



## Sergeant

Balmoralboy a kwick-way loader new is about $2,500 for most models and manufactures that they produce for. The Kwik-way loader for The LegacyXL is about $3,000. My kwik-way loader for My white was $2,500 new with a 40inch bucket.


----------



## balmoralboy

> _Originally posted by Sergeant _
> *Balmoralboy a kwick-way loader new is about $2,500 *


thanks, Sargeant

Gives me something more to think about for when I finally do buy a new machine.


----------

